# Peperami



## Handsanderson (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi all don't know if this is the right place or weather this has been asked before but what is everyone's views on peperami?

are they healthy/unhealthy as I freakin love them and eat them pretty much everyday.


----------



## Handsanderson (Apr 20, 2014)

No one! Is this a silly question?i thought maybe with it being a meaty snack some folk on here might incorporate them into there diets.

I'm curious as with my diet I try not to eat anything man made but I can't resist these!


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

You animal!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Do Pepperami packets still have "108% pork" printed on the back of them under ingredients?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Here you are ,you can make up your mind now

Nutrition

Typical Values	Typical values per 25g stick	-

Energy	522kJ/126kcal	-

Protein	6.1g	-

Carbohydrate	0.6g	-

of which sugars	Trace	-

Fat	11.0g	-

of which saturates	4.5g	-

Fibre	Trace	-

Sodium	0.40g	-

Salt (based on sodium)	0.9g	-


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Very fatty and salty but shiit they're good


----------



## Handsanderson (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replys everyone bit of a stupid question I know, I don't eat anything processed other than these as it's easy and satisfying when I'm out and hungry.

I think I was hoping for a health scare story to put me off em


----------



## Handsanderson (Apr 20, 2014)

Also how do you find out what the other fats in them are?


----------

